# Kosten für eine Solarthermieanlage?



## Saero (16. Juni 2015)

Lässt sich in etwa abschätzen, auf welche Höhe sich die Kosten für eine Solarthermieanlage für ein Einfamilienhaus belaufen? Ich habe gehört, dass Solarthermieanlagen günstiger sein sollen als Photovoltaikanlagen (welche wir uns nicht leisten können). Ist das korrekt? Kann man irgendwelche Zuschüsse erhalten, wenn man solch eine Anlage installieren lässt?


----------



## Orbin (22. Juni 2015)

Das ist schwierig zu beantworten, da die Kosten immer auch von den individuellen Voraussetzungen vor Ort abhängen. Grob geschätzt kostet eine Solarthermieanlage zwischen 4.000 und 6.000 € (für einen 4 Personen-Haushalt). _(überflüssiger Werbelink entfernt)_ Ob es Zuschüsse gibt, weiß ich aus dem Stehgreif nicht, meines Erachtens wurde da ja in den letzten Jahren viel gekürzt. Ich würde da einfach Mal auf der Website der KfW vorbeischauen, wenn es Förderung gibt, müsste sie dort angeführt werden.


----------



## der_odo (22. Juni 2015)

Moin,

erste Frage ist, ob dein Warmwasserspeicher einen zusätzlichen Wärmetauscher für die Solarthermie besitzt. Wenn dein Speicher keine weiteren Anschlüsse besitzt, musst du diesen gleich mit austauschen....
4.000€ ist schon sehr knapp, da 1 Modul schon ca. 1.500€ kostet. 2 Module für 4 Personen mit 500l- Speicher ist auch recht knapp, da sind eher 3-4 Module für Warmwasserbereitung erfoderlich und schon bist du bei 3.000-4.500€ allein bei den Modulen.
Heizungsunterstützung würde ich nicht einplanen, da der Ertrag während der Heizperiode doch sehr gering und die Amortisationszeit sehr hoch ist.

Zuschüsse erhält man nur noch bei Photovoltaik-Anlagen mit Batteriespeicher. Der KFW-zuschlag liegt (oder lag vor einiger Zeit) bei 3.000€, Eine Anlage mit Batterie und allem pi pa po bei knapp 17.000€ (für eine ordentliche Anlage).


----------



## Schrat (22. Juni 2015)

Zuschüsse gibt es m. M. nach nur noch hier: http://www.bafa.de/bafa/de/energie/erneuerbare_energien/index.html
Es sei denn du lebst in einer Gegend wo Kommune oder Land noch extra was drauf legen.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2015)

Orbin schrieb:


> zwischen 4.000 und 6.000 €



Naja da hast du aber auch nur Warmwasser , ohne Heizungsunterstützung gibt es glaub ich gar keine Finazielle Unterstützung mehr
für effektive Heizungsunterstützung kannst du sicher 12- 15 T€  rechnen, eher mehr

Ich hab eine Solar unterstützte Luft/Wärmepumpe für Warmwasser, selbst dafür gab es(bei uns RLP)  keine Zuschüsse mehr.

Bei der Heizung hab ich nur Gas, für meine Wunschanlage fing es bei 38T€ an (Gas/Holz/Solar/ 30 Röhren, 2x 2000l Pufferspeicher, alle Heizkörper) ,im Eigenbau versteht sich , so bezahlten wir Komplett und im Eigenbau ca. 18 500€ ,für die gesparten  20 riesen kann ich sicher einige Zeit heizen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Dr.J (22. Juni 2015)

Ich mach hier mal zu. Bei den Beiden "Saero" und "Orbin" handelt es sich um die gleiche Person. Ziel war mal wieder einen Werbelink zu posten.


----------

